

Show HN: Citra – The communication app for the connected caregiver [video] - hodgesmr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd9-pXCdQgQ

======
joshglick
Original Developer here. This started as a project through the Ohio State
University Social Innovation and Commercialization center. After proving the
beta test it was finished by the Tony Wells foundation.

Really great to see this project out in the world.

